# Help with outer space theme?



## cathypodd (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm just wondering if anyone has ideas, in particular, on what to do for a fishy hiding spot (cave?). I'm also open to ANY ideas with outer space.
Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Black Background, with white specs mixed in possibly?
Large Rocks/Texas Holey Rock?
Gray Gravel?
UFO/Alien Decor mixed in places?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i made a background for a tank once with planets. its really easy.

black background, take white spray paint and lightly spatter it so it comes out in little specs. then take a plastic cup, cut the bottom off, set it on the rim down and spray in whatever color(s) you want into the hole on the top of the cup, reds/black, blues/whites seem to work good, but any color works. then with the cup still in place, lightly spray the middle of the outside of the cup so the overspray creates a "halo" around the planet. these easily create your planets. different size circular items/cups make different size planets.

ive attached a picture of a painting i did so you can get an idea. hope its not as confusing at it sounds.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

onefish2fish-beyond creative. Wow..That planet effect is very, very cool.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

why thank you, bad picture quality though from the camera phone.


----------



## cathypodd (Dec 3, 2008)

onefish2fish: I LOVE it! absolutely beautiful 
Cody: thank you!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm...I was going to suggest getting Hubble images and blowing them up, printing them out, and laminating them, but onefish2fish's idea pretty much blows that out of the water. Probably a lot cheaper, too.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

thank you everyone for the kind words.. if you use my idea or not, i cant wait to see pictures of what you did.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

onefish2fish said:


> i made a background for a tank once with planets. its really easy.
> 
> black background, take white spray paint and lightly spatter it so it comes out in little specs. then take a plastic cup, cut the bottom off, set it on the rim down and spray in whatever color(s) you want into the hole on the top of the cup, reds/black, blues/whites seem to work good, but any color works. then with the cup still in place, lightly spray the middle of the outside of the cup so the overspray creates a "halo" around the planet. these easily create your planets. different size circular items/cups make different size planets.
> 
> ive attached a picture of a painting i did so you can get an idea. hope its not as confusing at it sounds.


that is awsome.


----------



## taylorg (Dec 8, 2008)

get some thing dome shaped and paint it to look like the moon and use it as a cave


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ good idea

and/or see if you can find space themed aquarium decorations in your fish store or online. a nice background with a space shuttle (instead of the usual pirate ship) would look super cool


and thanks willow!!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Someone makes one of those air ornaments. I think it is a dog in a flying saucer. Ever see them? It goes up and down, up and down.....


----------



## cathypodd (Dec 3, 2008)

This is what I was thinking about. What can I use that is safe?



taylorg said:


> get some thing dome shaped and paint it to look like the moon and use it as a cave


----------



## cathypodd (Dec 3, 2008)

You will not believe how many fish places I have looked for space themed stuff. Nothing! So if anyone finds anything, lemme know!



onefish2fish said:


> ^^^ good idea
> 
> and/or see if you can find space themed aquarium decorations in your fish store or online. a nice background with a space shuttle (instead of the usual pirate ship) would look super cool
> 
> ...


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you tried eBay Cathy?


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jan 27, 2009)

I took the small 2.2 L "Fish in Space" tank that my Platy was in, cleaned it up and put inside my 10 gal.tank.

Everyone in the tank uses it as a 'Time out' place when things get tense.

Link to the store: Fish In Space - space toys sale 25











I am also looking for more Space stuff... let you know what I find.


----------



## Major25 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for replying to an old thread, but this thread kept coming up when I was trying to create a space themed aquarium myself. I took a shot at it, painting the background similarly to onefish2fish did. I wrote up a tutorial thread on what I've done so far, here's the link to it:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-space-themed-aquarium-367498/

I'm hoping that someone in the future trying to do the same thing as the people in this thread find this post and that my tutorial helps someone.

cathypodd, if you're still monitoring your account here, did you end up going through with this theme? How did it come out?


----------

